# Kenmore--Galaxy,,frig



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

anybody know the mfg. ??


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

Model#?

http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html
http://www.applianceaid.com/searscodes.html

jeff.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

jeff1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Model#?
> 
> ...


 
why does it send me to Google,,,been there 20 times


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

:huh:


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> why does it send me to Google


Why does what send you to Google?
The links?
They work fine for me!

jeff.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

jeff1 said:


> Why does what send you to Google?
> The links?
> They work fine for me!
> 
> jeff.


 i don't know,,,,thats why i asked


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

Kenmore


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

117 looks and I'm the only SOB with onw


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

man got 761 looks and just me ,,,ain't i special :laughing::laughing::laughing:

unplugged let stand open for 3 days,,,,,,,,,,,so far its working OK :thumbup:


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

water drains into the bottom of the frig but its still cold,,,,, have to clean water out once a day :laughing:


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

update,,, still cooling fine and now its draining on it own,,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## sv9779 (Sep 19, 2008)

Kenmore Galaxy is Fridgidare. Galaxy (brand) is Whirlpool


----------

